# Good Road Rides and Rentals in Fuita/Moab



## J-roc (Feb 24, 2007)

A bunch of us from Ontario are heading down to spend some time in Fruita/Grand Junction and Moab in early April. We'll be mainly mountain biking, but some of us would like to get out for a few days on the road.

I was hoping to get some local knowledge on some great road rides we could do in those areas (say 50 - 80 miles)

Also, Are there any bike shops in those areas that rent high end road bikes? from researching online there seem to be lots that rent sweet MTB's, but haven't found any with nice road bikes available.

Any help would be much appreciated!

Can't wait to get down there!

Jay Livingstone
London, ON


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

What's a road bike? Just kidding..... You will likely have to call the shops directly rather than depend on web sites. Try Ruby Canyon Cycles (Specialized), Bicycle Outfitters (Trek & Orbea), or Brown Cycles (eclectic mix) in GJ. They might be able to help.

Possible road rides (pavement):
1 La Sal mountain loop in Moab: long, lots of climbing
2 Colorado National Monument loop in GJ: steep climb to get up top
3 GJ-Orchard Mesa-Palisade loop: mostly flat with traffic
4 Rural roads all over the Grand Valley: see a map.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

J-roc said:


> A bunch of us from Ontario are heading down to spend some time in Fruita/Grand Junction and Moab in early April. We'll be mainly mountain biking, but some of us would like to get out for a few days on the road.
> 
> I was hoping to get some local knowledge on some great road rides we could do in those areas (say 50 - 80 miles)
> 
> ...


I second the Colorado National Monument (CNM). In 2005 this was the first day of Ride The Rockies (RTR) – a 47-mile loop from downtown Grand Junction, up through the Colorado National Monument, and then back into town through the back roads of orchards and farms. More information at these places:

http://www.coloradonma.org/ 
http://www.coloradonma.org/map.htm 
http://www.nps.gov/colm/
http://www.cliffshade.com/colorado/colorado_mon/ 
http://gorp.away.com/gorp/resource/us_nm/co_color.htm 

Rim Rock Drive: Rim Rock Drive offers 23 miles of breathtaking views. The road climbs from the Grand Valley of the Colorado River to the parks high-country, then winds along the plateau rim. The drive is ideal for bicycling as well as motor tours. A guide booklet is available at the visitor center. You can park at several roadside overlooks along the way and enjoy panoramas of the parks great rock sculptures, canyons, and distant valleys and mountains. A loop tour can be made by driving Rim Rock Drive, Colorado Rt. 340, South Broadway, and South Camp Road. Obey speed limits on Rim Rock Drive and watch for wildlife, fallen rocks, and other hazards.

http://www.bramayama.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=28 

Do a Google on “Colorado National Monument” and you’ll find tons of stuff.

I would do this route the same way it was done on RTR: Enter the CNM from the Southeast side (the Grand Junction Entrance). From here it is a climb of about 5-10 miles. Once at the top it’s kind of rolling hills/easy riding for a few miles. There are great views up here, all kinds of interesting rock formations, and places to take pictures with wide vistas. After the flat-ish ride, there is a long downhill, including a couple of tunnels, until you hit Hiway 340. If you enter from the Fruita side, you’ll be on the wrong side of the road to admire all the scenery (well, maybe not all of it, but it is not as convenient to look at). Note that you’ll have to pay an admission to get into the park – either entering or leaving (keep your receipt if you pay coming in). The entire route is good, paved, two-lane road. 

Another ride (if you like climbing) is the ride up to the top of Grand Mesa. Hiway 65 (east of Palisade) to Delta. This was on the second day of the 2005 RTR. There is a part of this that is a 7,000 foot elevation gain over 20 miles. Once you hit the top, it’s 40 miles of downhill into Delta. I call this hill The Big Grunt. Bring extra clothes on this ride. You will be boiling at the bottom and near the tree-line at the top (could be snowy/cold).

Also, the roads east of Grand Junction to Palisade are nice too – good, quiet, two lane roads with fruit orchards on either side of you.

One note of caution: weather-wise, April in Colorado can be very unpredictable. Could be nice, perfect, cool, cold, snow, rain, windy, whatever. The best advice I can give you from a statistical standpoint is to start early on your rides. Typically, mornings are crisp and still. Afternoons are punctuated by thunderstorms. I’d start my rides by 6AM, target completion by noon. That way you can do your ride without the "weather," get off your bike, find a nice bar, settle into some beers while it is raining and plot the next day’s adventure. 

Out on these rides, bring plenty of water and stuff to eat. Typically, there are not a lot of places to get snacks/water. Some other notes of caution: keep hydrated, the low humidity in Colorado makes for comfortable days, even when it is hot. The problem is that you are getting dehydrated without even knowing it, until it is too late. The dry air makes the temperature regulation of your skin work the way it is supposed to – sweat bubbles up to the skin surface, evaporates and keeps you cool – it works so well that you don’t even notice that you’re too hot and running out of coolant (water) from the inside. Sunscreen is a must. And a good pair of sunglasses. 

If you have only have limited time, I would recommend the CNM ride as a "must do."

Happy riding!


----------



## J-roc (Feb 24, 2007)

*Thanks very much for the advice*

Thanks so much guys for the ride info.

You've given us a lot of options to choose from

We just booked some nice Orbea carbon bikes - can't wait to get down there!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

The Colorado Monument loop is pretty nice, pretty darn nice--if not very difficult. But there will be snow up on Grand Mesa in April and it will be a whole heck of a lot colder up there that you dare think, especially in April.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*Skinny Tire Festival Maps*

There are maps for the skinny tire festival routes (that is currently going on right now). There are 4 descriptive routes and elevation maps to go along with them. Here's the link and enjoy Moab (as well as the Orbea's - I've got one and love it!).
http://www.skinnytirefestival.com/


----------



## DavoK (Oct 18, 2005)

*Monument*

I believe the National Monument is being re-surfaced, stll open, but not in great shape.


----------



## tygut1 (Jul 7, 2006)

There isn't a lot of shops in Moab that deal with road bikes. But they can probably take care of you ok. Ride through Arches National Park, that would be a great ride. So far I have only done Mountain Biking in Moab. 
Go to www.utahmountainbiking.com for some great trail guides.
I suggest.
Of course Slickrock (super challenging, but it's fun and you have to do it)
Amasaback (Challenging and fun)
Gemini Bridges (It's easy but fun)
Bartlett Wash (just a playground really)
Klondike Bluffs (Medium, but a great ending)
Poison Spider (Tough)

Anyway, have a good time. Moab is a lot of fun.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

tygut1 said:


> Of course Slickrock (super challenging, but it's fun and you have to do it)
> Amasaback (Challenging and fun)
> Gemini Bridges (It's easy but fun)
> Bartlett Wash (just a playground really)
> ...


----------

